# What make and speed is my video card memory?



## W1zzard (Aug 6, 2004)

Show article


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 7, 2004)

..

[edited]


----------



## foreignkid (Sep 9, 2004)

http://www.nmt.edu/~lbaker/vc/bga_tsop.jpg
Some hynix that isnt listed.


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 25, 2005)

*wat d hell is it?????  HELP*

hey i got a video card n i have no clue wat it is iv searched for the driver weeks and still no luck....
it has  (((hynix 308A....hy5dv281622dt-4))) writen on it
can some one please help me im lost....??!?!?!?!?


----------



## ReconCX (Mar 25, 2005)

... did you even read the above post? It's a 4ns Hynix RAM!


----------

